# Diamond Naturals or Purina Pro Plan?



## Verababe

Hello Golden lovers!? My 3 year old Bentley has been on Diamond Naturals since he was a puppy. Our new baby, Bailey...the breeder had her on Purina Pro-Plan All Stages. Anyone have any thoughts on either brand? Bentley is healthy with a gorgeous coat, never any allergies or sickness. The vet seemed to think the Purina Pro-Plan was a good choice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A lot of members feed PPP, I'm one of them. 

If it were me, I'd leave my pup on the PPP for several months before making a change of food if that's what the breeder is feeding. 

It'll give your pup time to adjust to his new environment, a change of food could cause an upset tummy until your pup is settled in. After a few months if you want to change, then go ahead.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I feed PPP as well. I agree with Carolina Mom-I always recommend that my puppy people continue with the puppy food the pup is used to. You can switch after a month or so, if you think it necessary.


----------



## Verababe

I haven’t changed her. I was thinking of changing my older one, actually. I’ve been hearing good things about PPP. Thanks ladies!?


----------



## Ginams

I recently (within the last few months) switched my girls from grain free to PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach based on recommendations from this forum. They’re doing great on it.


----------



## DevWind

I actually feed both. My goldens are on Pro Plan Performance. I also have 2 mixed breeds on Diamond. My reason for the difference is my goldens are involved in a lot of performance activities, the others are couch potatoes.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Diamond has had too many recalls for me.


----------



## rabernet

Another Purina ProPlan feeder. Noah was raised on the Large Breed Puppy, and is now on the Sport 30/20. 

Moses will come home on a different food, and we have a 20 lb (I think?) bag of that food, and will transition him slowly to PPP LBP as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Pro Plan here, too. I like that it has been around for decades, researched, developed, and tested by animal food scientists, and has never had a recall. So many people in the dog sport and conformation worlds feed it, too. And my dog thrives on it.


----------



## Verababe

Thank you for all the responses! I’m thinking of moving over to the PPP! Both really like it?


----------



## Tennyson

My boy came home from the breeder on PPP Sensitive skin and stomach. She has always used it. It's now 5 years and he's thriving on it. Beautiful soft shiny coat, no hot spots, ears are clean plus he does circles when I go to feed him.
Stools are great, no scooting. I give him 1200 mg. of fish oil daily and a tsp. of coconut oil. I add raw veggies and maybe a cooked egg a few times a week.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Piper is also on PPP SSS and we love it!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Well, by definition an all life stage food is technically a small breed puppy food as that is the puppy that has the highest nutritional requirements. The risk there is too much protein and to high a Calcium/Phosphorus ratio. Large breed dogs should be on a large breed puppy food which in lamens terms means a 1.1/1 up to 1.4/1 cal/phos ratio. Small breed puppy foods are usually up to 2/1 ratio. Phosphorus inhibits calcium absorption as a 2/1 ratio means they will grow too fast causing potential joint issues.



Also, Purina and Pro Plan as a line has had recalls in the past as with every major brand of food, Eukanuba, Iams, Nurto, Science Diet among others. Prior to 2011 i do believe there were Pro Plan can foods on recall.





In March 2016, Purina issued a voluntary recall for various Pro Plan Savory Meals and Beneful products due to inadequate vitamins and minerals.
In August 2013, the FDA issued a recall for Purina ONE Beyond Our White Meat Chicken & Whole Barley Recipe Adult Dry Dog food due to potential salmonella contamination.
In May 2012, the FDA issued a recall for Purina Veterinary Diets OM Overweight Management canned cat food due to possible low thiamine levels.
In July 2011, Purina issued a voluntary recall for Purina ONE Vibrant Maturity 7+ dry cat food due to potential salmonella contamination.
In June 2011, Purina issued a voluntary recall for Purina Cat Chow Naturals due to potential salmonella contamination.


----------



## usually lurking

Pro Plan SSS salmon formula has a calcium percentage of 1% and a phosphorus percentage of .8%. It falls within the guidelines for a large breed puppy.


----------



## Tennyson

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Well, by definition an all life stage food is technically a small breed puppy food as that is the puppy that has the highest nutritional requirements. The risk there is too much protein and to high a Calcium/Phosphorus ratio. Large breed dogs should be on a large breed puppy food which in lamens terms means a 1.1/1 up to 1.4/1 cal/phos ratio. Small breed puppy foods are usually up to 2/1 ratio. Phosphorus inhibits calcium absorption as a 2/1 ratio means they will grow too fast causing potential joint issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Purina and Pro Plan as a line has had recalls in the past as with every major brand of food, Eukanuba, Iams, Nurto, Science Diet among others. Prior to 2011 i do believe there were Pro Plan can foods on recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2016, Purina issued a voluntary recall for various Pro Plan Savory Meals and Beneful products due to inadequate vitamins and minerals.
> In August 2013, the FDA issued a recall for Purina ONE Beyond Our White Meat Chicken & Whole Barley Recipe Adult Dry Dog food due to potential salmonella contamination.
> In May 2012, the FDA issued a recall for Purina Veterinary Diets OM Overweight Management canned cat food due to possible low thiamine levels.
> In July 2011, Purina issued a voluntary recall for Purina ONE Vibrant Maturity 7+ dry cat food due to potential salmonella contamination.
> In June 2011, Purina issued a voluntary recall for Purina Cat Chow Naturals due to potential salmonella contamination.


Straight from that formidable Food Advisor website authored by a dentist.
PPP SS&S has never had a recall no matter how much the dentist gets a stipend for trashing leading pet foods. I live near a Purina facility and have had privy to unannounced tours. Hospital operating rooms could learn from Purina's controlled facilities.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah yes, that Food Advisor who gives 5 star ratings to the foods that appear to cause (or contribute to) dilated cardio myopathy in Goldens, and gives poor ratings to the foods that the dogs have thrived on for decades....


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Sweet Girl said:


> Pro Plan here, too. I like that it has been around for decades, researched, developed, and tested by animal food scientists, and has never had a recall. So many people in the dog sport and conformation worlds feed it, too. And my dog thrives on it.





I don't advocate any of the dog food sites, just those are verifiable recalls. Since it was bullet pointed I just used that. There was also 2007 Pro Plan dry dog food recalls. I was just mentioning this since someone said Pro Plan never had recalls. I wasn't stating PP SSS formula specifically. But Pro Plan has had recalls.


Also, I've been to most of the relevant food companies R&D and manufacturing plants as well. Purina, Iams, Science Diet, Nutro, Diamond, Wellness, Natrua, among a few others.


----------



## cubbysan

I feel like every week for the past few months I am meeting people that say they have goldens that are 13 plus years. Just met another this weekend ( an AKC judge that says he has a geriatric wing on his house with dogs 13 and 14 years old ). The next question I ask is, what food do you feed - every time it is Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## cubbysan

hotel4dogs said:


> Ah yes, that Food Advisor who gives 5 star ratings to the foods that appear to cause (or contribute to) dilated cardio myopathy in Goldens, and gives poor ratings to the foods that the dogs have thrived on for decades....


Every time I compare a bag of ingredients to the listing the Food Advisor has listed, it is not accurate. Or they just choose one variety that does not match the variety most people feed.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I don't advocate any of the dog food sites, just those are verifiable recalls. Since it was bullet pointed I just used that. There was also 2007 Pro Plan dry dog food recalls. I was just mentioning this since someone said Pro Plan never had recalls. I wasn't stating PP SSS formula specifically. But Pro Plan has had recalls.
> 
> 
> Also, I've been to most of the relevant food companies R&D and manufacturing plants as well. Purina, Iams, Science Diet, Nutro, Diamond, Wellness, Natrua, among a few others.



If it's that bullet pointed list above, only one of those is actually Pro Plan, and I believe Savory Meals is a wet food. So, that may be true. I only feed kibble.


----------



## Hilabeans

cubbysan said:


> I feel like every week for the past few months I am meeting people that say they have goldens that are 13 plus years. Just met another this weekend ( an AKC judge that says he has a geriatric wing on his house with dogs 13 and 14 years old ). The next question I ask is, what food do you feed - every time it is Purina Pro Plan.


This is nice to hear! We're trying to decide what food to go with for Teddy (he's been on Diamond Naturals LBP, that's what the breeder used). I'm leaning toward transitioning to PPP SSS when we switch to adult food since there are so many people here who love it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Does that include my Tiny at 16-3/4, or my Toby at 3 weeks short of 14? Both were Pro Plan dogs.




cubbysan said:


> I feel like every week for the past few months I am meeting people that say they have goldens that are 13 plus years. Just met another this weekend ( an AKC judge that says he has a geriatric wing on his house with dogs 13 and 14 years old ). The next question I ask is, what food do you feed - every time it is Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## cubbysan

hotel4dogs said:


> Does that include my Tiny at 16-3/4, or my Toby at 3 weeks short of 14? Both were Pro Plan dogs.


No it doesn't just one more to add to the list. That is awesome! Such a gift!


----------

